# The Hunt for Gollum



## user16578 (May 26, 2019)

Stumbled upon the 40 min. long film "The Hunt for Gollum", a prequel to LOTR ...

_"Award winning unofficial prequel to The Lord Of The Rings dramatising Aragorn & Gandalf's long search for Gollum. This 40 minute film, made by fans for fans is based on the appendices of LOTR and was painstakingly shot on a low budget as a homage to Peter Jackson's trilogy and the writing of J.R.R. Tolkien.
Costing less than $5,000 to make, with a team of volunteers, Independent Online Cinema are proud to have brought Middle-earth to the screen once more. We hope you enjoy The Hunt For Gollum as much as we enjoyed making it."_

Here you can enjoy (not all too bad imho... )

https://archive.org/details/TheHuntForGollum_291

Source: http://www.thehuntforgollum.com


----------

